# تصميم واخراج واجهات وكتل مشروع منتجع سياحى بدوله قطر للاطلاع والاستفاده



## خالد يونس (5 أغسطس 2012)

salam 3likom w ra7mt allah w barakato

programs 3d studio max 2012
photoshop cs 6
v-ray
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## خالد يونس (5 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## نورسين2 (15 أغسطس 2012)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## Moh.Abas (21 يناير 2013)

يا ريت لو عندك المساقط الافقية ليه أو لقطات اخري تبقي زي الفل و برنس عصرك :d


----------



## asma13 (21 يناير 2013)

magnifique
mercii


----------



## م.ترانيمتنال (21 يناير 2013)

روووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## omarkabab (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ويسلموووو لمجهودك واسال الله ان يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa elhned (24 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم .لو توفرون مخطط التفصيلي (مسقط افقي) بالابعاد بليييز :11:


----------



## ابوميسم (17 ديسمبر 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565022.html


----------

